# Betrug mit 0900-Faxen: Mindestens 5000 Opfer vermutet



## sascha (14 Februar 2006)

*Betrug mit 0900-Faxen: Mindestens 5000 Opfer vermutet*

Mit einem alten Trick in neuem Gewand soll ein 39-Jähriger in den vergangenen Tagen versucht haben, tausende Geschäftsleute im ganzen Bundesgebiet um ihr Geld zu bringen. Der Mann bestellte oder buchte offenbar Geschenkgutscheine und Hotelzimmer und bat um eine Auftragsbestätigung per Fax - über eine teure 09005-Nummer. Mindestens 5000 Menschen sollen laut Polizei auf die Masche hereingefallen sein. Der Täter war am Dienstagabend noch auf der Flucht. Der mögliche Schaden: bis zu 400.000 Euro.

Auf die Betrugsmasche war die Polizei unter anderem durch die Anzeige eines Hotels in Schwäbisch Hall aufmerksam geworden. Dort ging vor einigen Tagen eine Faxanfrage eines Transportunternehmens ein. Die Firma behauptete, drei Einzelzimmer buchen zu wollen und bat um Faxbestätigung über eine 09005-Nummer. Als das Hotel wenig später das Faxjournal überprüfte, wurde entdeckt, dass für die gesendeten Seiten 486 Einheiten abgebucht worden waren. Dem Hotel entstand somit ein Schaden von über 70 Euro. Auf dem Fax war nach Angaben des Polizeipräsidiums Mittelfranken keinerlei Hinweis über höhere Gebühren vermerkt. Auch ein Optiker wurde empfindlich geschädigt. Bei ihm ging eine Faxanfrage für einen Gutschein ein. Für die Rückantwort bezahlte der Optiker 100 Euro. Und mit der gleichen Tour versuchte der mutmaßliche Betrüger sein Glück auch in vielen anderen Region der Republik: In Ostvorpommern wurden Schadensfälle ebenso bekannt wie aus Baden-Württemberg, Bayern und Hessen.

Eines der dubiosen Faxe liegt auch Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de vor. Darin fragt eine Firma „Hunold & Naum – Transport mit Tradition“ an, ob es möglich sei, „einem unserer Kunden zum Valentinstag mit einem Geschenkgutschein Ihres Hauses in Höhe von 100 € zu überraschen“. Und weiter: „Senden Sie uns bzgl. Der Abwicklungs- und Zahlungsmodalitäten bitte ein Fax an die (0 90 05) 73 25 -20 zu. Eventuell wäre eine Beschleunigung des Prozesses durch Kreditkartenzahlung denkbar.“ Unterzeichnet ist das Fax mit dem Namen Anne-Marie Schönwald. Ein Hinweis auf die anfallenden hohen Kosten für die 0900-Anwahl ist dem uns vorliegenden Fax nicht entnehmbar. Auf der Internetseite der vermeintlichen Transportfirma ist aber zumindest angedeutet, mit welcher Masche das Unternehmen arbeitet: „Eine Aufgabe der Hunold & Naum Bamberg Kft besteht in der Präsentation und Bewerbung deutscher Unternehmungen. Beispielsweise durch Einsendung eines Faxes an eine unserer Faxnummern beginnend mit 09005 (EUR 29,83 pro Anwahl als Bearbeitungsgebühr) haben Sie die Möglichkeit uns die Stärken ihres Services, sowie ihrer Produkte und Dienstleistungen aufzuzeigen“, heißt es dort. Registriert ist die Internetseite auf einen Mann mit Sitz in Wasserburg am Inn. Das Impressum spricht dagegen von einer Firma „Hunold & Naum Bamberg Kft“ mit Sitz im ungarischen Bajot. Auf diese Firma ist die missbrauchte 09005-Nummer auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur registriert.

Wie die Rosenheimer Nachrichten meldeten, stecke hinter der Fax-Betrugsmasche vermutlich ein 39-Jähriger, der seit einiger Zeit in Wasserburg gemeldet war. Wo er sich momentan aufhält, sei nicht bekannt. Die Polizeiinspektion Wasserburg rechnete damit, dass sich bei ihr in den nächsten Tagen weitere Geschädigte melden. Insgesamt werde mit über 5000 Geschädigten gerechnet – und einem Gefährdungsschaden von rund 400.000 Euro. Für alle Betrogenen gebe es aber eine gute Nachricht. "Eine Rechnungsstellung durch die Telekom wird nicht erfolgen", zitierte das Blatt einen Polizeibeamten. Sobald feststeht, dass die Belastung des jeweiligen Kundenkontos auf den Faxbetrug zurückzuführen ist, werde der Buchungsvorgang storniert. Die missbrauchte Premium-Nummer sei inzwischen gesperrt.

Der Trick, Opfer mit vermeintlichen Bestellungen oder Faxbestätigungen zur Anwahl einer teuren Nummer zu bewegen, ist nicht neu. Früher wurden dafür vor allem 0190-Nummern missbraucht. Im aktuellen Fall nutzten der oder die Täter aus, dass die Umstellung von 0190 auf 0900-Nummern in der breiten Öffentlichkeit offensichtlich noch nicht sehr bekannt ist. Ebenfalls nicht ungewöhnlich ist, dass sich die Abzocker in solchen Fällen gerne im Ausland verstecken. Wir können nur dringend dazu raten, vor Faxsendungen immer die angegebene Nummer genau zu überprüfen. Bei 0900-Nummern ist immer großes Misstrauen angesagt – vor allem, wenn kein Preis genannt ist.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=328
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060214_01.php

cu,

Sascha


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2006)

Diskussionen dazu im aktuellen Thread 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13841

tf


----------



## sascha (16 Februar 2006)

Nachtrag:


*Fax-Betrug mit 0900-Nummern: Drahtzieher sitzt in Haft*

Nach der bundesweiten Betrugswelle mit teuren 0900-Faxen meldet jetzt die Polizei einen Erfolg. Der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher der kriminellen Aktion sitzt hinter Gittern. Nach Angaben des Polizeipräsidiums Osthessen wurde gegen den Mann Haftbefehl erlassen. Auch sein ungarischer Mittelmann sei gefasst worden, wurde jedoch später wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt.

Ende vergangener Woche hatten die beiden Männer mit ihren kriminellen Treiben begonnen. Per Fax baten sie unter dem Firmennamen „Hunold & Naum“ unzählige Unternehmen und Hotels in Deutschland um die Ausstellung von Geschenkgutscheinen zum Valentinstag oder um die Buchung von Hotelzimmern. Bestätigen sollten die angeschriebenen Firmen den Auftrag per Fax – über eine 09005-Nummer. Dass die Anwahl dieser Premium-Nummer mit mindestens 29,83 Euro zu Buche schlug, verschwieg die angebliche Transportfirma allerdings. Viele Firmen fielen so auf den Betrugsversuch herein. Die Polizei ging in ersten Schätzungen davon aus, dass die Täter mit ihrer Masche bis zu 400.000 Euro erbeutet hätten – wenn sie denn Erfolg gehabt hätten.

Tatsächlich waren die Behörden schneller. Schon am Valentinstag ordnete die Bundesnetzagentur nach Beschwerden die Abschaltung der Nummer an und verbot außerdem Rechnungslegung und Inkasso für die betroffenen 0900-Nummern. Damit war die Gefahr finanzieller Schäden für die Opfer schon gebannt (wir berichteten). Doch auch die Fahndung der Polizei war erfolgreich. Sowohl der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher aus dem Kreis Rosenheim und sein ungarischer Mittelsmann gingen den Fahndern ins Netz. Gegen den Haupttäter wurde mittlerweile auch Haftbefehl erlassen. Das Alter des Beschuldigten gab die Polizei mit 25 Jahren an. Medien hatten das Alter zunächst mit 39 Jahren angegeben.

Wer auf die Masche der Männer hereingefallen ist und ein Fax über die teure Nummer geschickt hat, soll sich auch weiterhin mit seiner örtlichen Polizei in Verbindung setzen.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=330


----------

